
AI agents like Alexa, Siri, and M will create the first trillion-dollar company - johnkoetsier
http://venturebeat.com/2016/10/23/ai-agents-like-alexa-siri-and-m-will-create-the-first-trillion-dollar-company/
======
visarga
No, I don't think a chat assistant will be the first to reach and surpass $1
trillion. I think we are on the brink of something greater, with the
confluence of AI, robotics and 3D printing.

I am thinking of an industrial process compiler that can plan and execute the
multi-step process to create any object, using a combination of tools such as
3D printing, CNC-ing, assembling, casting, etc all from basic materials that
are in abundance in nature.

If a complete database of industrial process knowledge would be coupled with a
planning AI, and would be able to reproduce itself from raw materials as well
as fulfilling all human needs, then sky is the limit. It would allow space
colonization and an alternative to UBI.

Just ask your cousin to replicate a replicator for you. Then you would go home
and download a car plan, customize it and have it compiled into physical form.
Who needs UBI? You can print and assemble a robot to cultivate a small farm
for your family and friends. This is the line of thinking that would lead to
benefits in excess of what you can buy with $1 trillion, as long as a single
replicator has been published in open source and physical form.

Some reading on this topic:
[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Seed_Factories](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Seed_Factories)

